# divs anordnen



## wo0zy (14. November 2001)

hi,

ich habe eine page und verwende dazu divs! diese liegen aber in einer falschen reihenfolge aufeinander, das heisst ein div verdeckt einen anderen div! wie kann ich diese ordnen? geht das mit hilfe der id? wenn ja, wie? wenn nich, wie dann?

thx im voraus wo0zy


----------



## Dunsti (14. November 2001)

ich denke mal, daß kommt auf die Reihenfolge an, wie die DIV's erzeugt werden ... also in welcher Reihenfolge sie im HTML-Dokument stehen.

Neue DIV's werden immer ganz vorne erzeugt.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## S.A.M (15. November 2001)

also das kannste glaub ich mit "z-index" festlegen......


```
style="z-index: 1"
```

dürfte, wenn ich mich noch total irre ein layer nach ganz vorne schieben.......


----------



## SAM (19. November 2001)

@S.A.M: dich kenn ich doch irgendwoher


----------

